# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cafe ngon giá hợp lý Cafe Mỹ Giang BT26 - Nguyễn Hữu Thọ - Linh Đàm

## wish1982

*Quán cafe Mỹ Giang - BT26 - Nguyễn Hữu Thọ - Linh Đàm* - đối diện với cổng Công viên Linh Đàm.
Quán này khá là ngon, ngoài cafe ra còn các đồ uống khác dành cho các nữ giới không khoái món đồ uống này.
HIHI tụ tập bạn bè đi ăn Vịt Nướng Linh Đàm, rồi qua quán cafe này ngồi tán ngẫu cũng thật là hay, không gian rộng rải, lại được trang trí rất nhiều tranh ảnh, toàn làm bằng đồng, rất đẹp, thoải mái ngắm.

----------


## giang1011

nghe quảng cáo hay quá........ để bữa nào mình ghé xem sao

----------

